# What shotgun would be best for taking predators.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm kind of parcial to side-by-side double barrels and have one in 20 guage. It's a great squirrel gun for when the leaves are thick and still very green. But I'm wanting to take up predator calling and would like to use a shotgun and I'm having a hard time finding 20 guage buck shots to use. Everywhere I go they only stock 12 guage buck shots. So I'm thinking of trading my little baby off for a 12 guage so I can find buckshots a little easier. 

So if there's anyone out there with experience please give my you input on what 12 guage shotgun you think would work good for predators. Should I locate a good o' double barrel shotgun? Would turkey guns work good with buckshots?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you really want a new gun, you cant go wrong with a Remington 870.

Any place that sells ammo should be able to get you some buckshot for the 20 Ga though.

Youd need to try some different loads and choke combinations to see what works best in your gun. Most "turkey guns" have extra tight chokes, and dont do well with buckshot


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Look online at places liske cheaper than dirt for 20 ga buck shot , they make it for 410 i am sure they make it for 20 just very few places stock it 

i am personaly aposed to trading guns , if you like your side by side for sqwiel keep it for squirl it's not like you can have to many guns 

ok you can but it is hard you have too many when it takes more than a day to oil them each year , then you need a freind to help.

it is hard to beat an 870 , new england firearms is importing a 870 copy now looks identical but threads are not the same from what i hear the come drilled and tapped for scope mounts , i was at gander mountain the other day they had them for 150 and 870s for 259 i think


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I really think if you're going to be predator calling, a shotgun is the wrong gun to use. You need a good varmint rifle in .223, 22-250, or even .243.

A varmint sometimes only gives a very small target, and you're gonna need more precise placement than you can get from a shotgun.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i am personaly aposed to trading guns , if you like your side by side for sqwiel keep it for squirl it's not like you can have to many guns


Greencountypete, I could just kiss you!!!!


Tyusclan, Some of the places I plan on setting up will be some very thick heavy brushy areas and I figure I would stand a better chance using a shotgun with buckshots in moments as these. However, I do have a 223 that I'm planning on using in the clearer areas I'm planning to set up at. 

Probably what I will need to do is order the buckshots on-line if I want to continue to use the 20 guage. But I have checked at several walmart and pawn&gun shops and no one is stocking 20 guage buckshots. I can find slugs for the 20 guage, but no buckshots. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are some #2 and #3 Buckshot shells in 20 gauge, for sale online.......

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=223712

That is what I found in a quick search, for a 20 gauge shotgun....

Of course I tote around a Remington 870 magnum express, in 12 gauge..


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

#2 shot, and a shotgun with which you are comfortable should be just the ticket.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

12 ga shells are cheaper and carry more pellets so that would be my choice. I like double barrels over pumps.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

If You Are Stuck On A Shot Gun , I Would At Least Take A Look At A Combo. Savage Makes Some. They Have A Nice .223\20ga. Sure Is Alot Nicer To Have A Rifle When Going After Them Rascals.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

If you want a shotgun the Remington 870 cant be beat. Don't use #9 shot, even in 3'' shells, it works well but makes a real mess.:soap:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Haggis said:


> #2 shot, and a shotgun with which you are comfortable should be just the ticket.



#2 shot was my back up question whenever I couldn't find buckshots. "Nope, we don't carry those either". 

Seems like anymore all stores carry is steel shot for duck or magnums for turkey. They hardly carry anything else anymore. 


Also, someone mentioned Remington 870's. Don't they have chokes on them too? Would heavy loads of #2's or buckshots work in them? 

I've never owned a shotgun with a choke so I'm not really familiar with how they work using different loads and shots. 

Hman, I own a savage over&under. 22 on top with 20 guage on bottom. Great for squirrel, rabbit, and other small game hunting. So I've considered buying another over&under in the caliber you mentioned.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey OCB, ask the sporting goods dept. manager to order you some buckshot for your 20 ga. Most of the time, unless you've got a jerk for a mgr., they'll order some for you. If one store wont order them, you might try several 'til you can find one. 20ga. is a good gun. Heck, they might even start stocking them if there's a big enough demand. Worth a try. Beats buying a new guy.

.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Depending on the make a 20ga sxs carries a hefty price tag these days. I'd keep it and use it. Is it chambered for 3" mag? Does it have choke tubes? If so a 20ga with modern ammo can give 12ga performance. Finding the ammo you want can be tricky but don't be afraid to order something if it ain't on the self. I love sxs, have three and a 20 ga is next on the list.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks everyone. I never thought to ask them to order me some ammo. I'll try that and see what they say. 

JJGrandits, my SXS is smooth bore all the way, no chokes and it's chambered for 3 inch shells but I don't know about magnums. On the barrel is printed "3 inch. chambered" also "Fox B-SE"

So I'm not sure if I could use magnums in it or not.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If it's chambered for 3" it will handle magnums. The Fox model B is a great gun. I've been shooting trap with one for about 5 years now and do very well. I have a second set of barrels (24" imp cyl and mod) which makes it a great grouse gun. I assume this has the single non selective trigger. Do you know the chokes on it and barrel length?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Barrels are 28 inches and they both pattern purty tight and is single non selective trigger. I once shot a duck flying about 50 ft. across in front of me and I tore it up too bad to eat.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

most likely modified rt barrel and full lft barrel. Sounds like a sweetheart of a gun.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Remington 870 The best thing out there,If you get a nice one, Pollished action, long tube ect. 
But thay are pricey ( by my poor boy standards ) Resently Remington has tryed to cut the price by useing cheeper materials and cutting a few corners, so look around. If you go for a remington the police guns are some of the top quility and price.

The Mossburg's are just as tough, I like the top safty better, a little easyer to field strip, More oppions from the factory or gun store. I own several. Thay now are producing these super tough guns for our own millitary( and many millitarys around the world )Its called a 590 A1

The ol 500 model is the one its based on. It is avalible to the public in many shapes and styles a much better price too. And tuff is nails. But anyone with a good pricey remington 870 will tell you the action on the mossburg is never go be as smoth or chrisp as the 870.( not a problem for me)
also look at the mossburg 835 ultra mag much heavier but longer range with 3 1/2 inch shells

check some out here http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=3&section=products 

http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=2&section=products


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Lets not forget a nice old used Ithica model 37. Some people (like me) consider it the smoothest most dependable pump gun out there.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree...keep your twenty and get something in addition to it. I also agree that an 870 is a great shotgun. I own two, however they would not be my first choice for shooting predators. I personally like the 22/250. I'd opt for a bolt action rifle in that or a .22 magnum


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Best for varmits would be a TEN guage, but boy howdy whata kick. Have a friend that hunts coyotes with his 10ga. and has killed several out around 80yards..My arthritic bones won't handle a shotty this large..:stars:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You have a savage fox and you even considered trading it in? ARE YOU NUTS????

I have one also, but it's a B-E (S stands for Single trigger, mine is a double trigger, E means select ejectors.) and I know that my husband told me I was not allowed to shoot slugs or steel shot through it. I'm not sure why, but he knows way more about it than I do. But mine is too nice to take out into the brush. BTW - if in good shape, they are going for $600 to $800 around my neck of the woods. I've been looking for the 12 gauge to match my 20 for about 4 years. Double triggers are hard to find.

I recently got a Savage o/u in .223/20 gauge. What is funny about mine is the serial number on the receiver indicates it was manufactured before .223 came on the market. That means the barrel set was swapped out at a later date. Kind of neat that you can do that with them. This will be my barn gun, the one to grab when you aren't quite certain what you might be dealing with - shutgun for inside the barn, and .223 if the critter takes off across the field. 

Cathy


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A fox at the gunshow Sat. but it was a 16 ga. if I remember right. I had a .223/20ga. Savage but since I never used it I let a cllector in NJ have it. Looking for a good double s/s 20 ga. myself.


----------

